# Poop



## Spectra03 (5 mo ago)

Hello, 

I've been having problems with my Vizsla having poop smeared on her but after she goes poop. Alot of the time she is able to let the poop out fine then starts straining at the end. And becuase the poop is generally so diarrhea like it ends up smeared on her but hole. 

Is there anyway to prevent this? Has anyone come a cross this problem and found that other food works better to feed them? If so what food are you feeding yours? We give out Vizsla the royal canine brand.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"Generally", if there is no known medical reason for the loose stools/diarrhea, food and environment are the next obvious choices.
Try a different brand of food, and if you're giving out treats, stop doing that for awhile, until you know that the problem is the main food. Same with "people food".
I use Orijen Original for my dog with no issues. No guarantee that it will work, but you just have to try. 
Hopefully you find a solution soon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is what I use to get a dogs stomach back on track. Proviable® Kits For Dogs - Proviable®
Plus drop off a stool sample at the vets. If they can’t keep a normal stool, then it often food/treat related. It’s trial and error to find what works.
Not what I feed, but foster dogs I always start them out on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. For some unknown reason the abrupt change to this food does not cause upset stomach. It helps a lot because I never know what the dog was eating before coming to me. After a week I start slowing adding the food I want to feed. Watch the stool and see if it stays firm.


----------

